# 11 miles SSE of Pensacola Pass



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Caught these trigger fish and this 18 lb red snapper in 85 ft of water. The snapper were coming to the surface. The biggest trigger weighed in at 4.2 pounds.

Josh-Team Legasea


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, was this today? What does the gaff throught the botton jaw area and holding them up by the ole eye balls do to them when returned to the water out of season? Not bustin on ya, just wondering how the fish react to being handled that way....

That water looks nice and calm. thanks for the report.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> What does the gaff throught the botton jaw area and holding them up by the ole eye balls do to them when returned to the water out of season? .


It's not about the fish. :whistling:
If you do it that way it keeps your hands from getting cut up!:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would suspect eyeball holding is not pleasurable. Probably has something to do with the poor choice of shirts. Nice snapper.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I just grab Red Snapper under the gill, and away from the fish's operculum; and have not cut my hand up yet.


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt realize that you had to hold a snapper a certain way. Besides who cares if one snapper dies. Maybe then we can get past them to catch something else. Now they are so thick they come to the top and steel bait off king and cobia rigs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice cooler full! Congrats!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice catch man


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

*How many miles offshore were you? The way I see the stricter red snapper rules and the resulting reports of red snappers everywhere in great numbers means that with the older rules harvesting was greater that the old rules would have allowed. With the price of gas, it is cheaper to buy at Joe Patti's than to havest fish offshore if you want meat.*


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Nice fish, was this today? What does the gaff throught the botton jaw area and holding them up by the ole eye balls do to them when returned to the water out of season? Not bustin on ya, just wondering how the fish react to being handled that way....
> 
> That water looks nice and calm. thanks for the report.


ive been doing the eye hold on them too...youre just pinching the bone there between the eyes and not really putting to much pressure on the eye...if i were a snapper id like getting grabbed between the eyes a bit more than having a hand up the gills...and they all swim off just fine


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it snapper season, or did you keep him illegally ??????


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

look out the FWC is coming for ya


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

It might be cheaper but the fight of a hoss red snapper is something you will never forget! 
Good catch!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> ive been doing the eye hold on them too...youre just pinching the bone there between the eyes and not really putting to much pressure on the eye...if i were a snapper id like getting grabbed between the eyes a bit more than having a hand up the gills...and they all swim off just fine


right-on, I just wondered if the eyes pop or what happens here. I have never done it that way. Thanks,


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

CCC said:


> Is it snapper season, or did you keep him illegally ??????


Did he keep it? I don't think that's the same fish in the picture?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea little guy looks like a mingo .
I havent seen many people catching
mingo did the red snapper eat em all..??

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats how i handle sheepies. In the last pic that's a mingo. Idk if he kept the sow snapper, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. He should know season does start till june 1st.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I had to look and see how we normally handle red snapper. Here are a couple of photos from last year, by the gill with a $1.98 pair of gloves. My daughter and daughter-in-law. We also use a lip gripper or whatever they are called.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice triggers. Congratulations. A lot better eating than the Snapper.

As for handling snapper, I alway's rub the top of there head with a bat before handling. Save's a lot of nasty cuts. Then alway's vent(It's the law ya know). Then alway's throw em back for the commercial boats. They need the money with gas being $4 a gallon.

Good job on the triggers.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070601101117.htm


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice triggers. Congratulations. A lot better eating than the Snapper.
> 
> As for handling snapper, I alway's rub the top of there head with a bat before handling. Save's a lot of nasty cuts. Then alway's vent(It's the law ya know). Then alway's throw em back for the commercial boats. They need the money with gas being $4 a gallon.
> 
> Good job on the triggers.


That has got to be the funniest response ive seen in a while.


----------

